# job hunt in the bay area



## jodyjones (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm a new EMT-B, going to start looking for jobs in sf bay area.  Any good ideas on how i should approach my application process, and what companies are likely to hire me? your feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks for looking


----------



## MusicMedic (Jun 25, 2010)

jodyjones said:


> i'm a new EMT-B, going to start looking for jobs in sf bay area.  Any good ideas on how i should approach my application process, and what companies are likely to hire me? your feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks for looking



Apply Anywhere and everywhere your willing to drive to... go to the companies main station, fill out and application and turn it in with copies of your certifications...

EMT's are dime a dozen right now in CA and not alot of companies are hiring right now.. 

Good luck

(btw have all your certifications ready BEFORE you apply)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Move out of the state


----------



## Alas (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to discourage you, but its been a year since i've certified and I just scored an upcoming interview this week. Most people told me to move when i asked the same question. I've applied to most companies within the bay area, and all of them either "weren't hiring" or you were put on a waitlist to interview. Thats what they told me anyways. 
But here are the companies that i've applied to or plan to apply to:
Pro-Transport, Falcon Critical Care Transport, Norcal Ambulance, American Medical Response, and Bayshore Ambulance, Royal Ambulance, and California Pacific Medical Center.
Definately try and get experience and expose yourself while jobhunting through volunteering. Take the Fema ICS 100, 200 and 700 courses online. Volunteer with SF Paramedic Association- assisting medics with their refresher course i believe, but you may learn a thing or two. 
Apply in person, apply by email, apply by fax. Call and ask about your application status. Thats all I can think of now, and will be happy to answer any other questions you may have. Best of luck to you my brother.

Alas


----------



## jodyjones (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks guys for the input, ive got a list full of them private companies ima shoot for, and if all else fails im gonna go back to school this fall, hopefully i can get into the fire academy @ the city college over here.


----------



## jodyjones (Jun 25, 2010)

Alas said:


> Not to discourage you, but its been a year since i've certified and I just scored an upcoming interview this week. Most people told me to move when i asked the same question. I've applied to most companies within the bay area, and all of them either "weren't hiring" or you were put on a waitlist to interview. Thats what they told me anyways.
> But here are the companies that i've applied to or plan to apply to:
> Pro-Transport, Falcon Critical Care Transport, Norcal Ambulance, American Medical Response, and Bayshore Ambulance, Royal Ambulance, and California Pacific Medical Center.
> Definately try and get experience and expose yourself while jobhunting through volunteering. Take the Fema ICS 100, 200 and 700 courses online. Volunteer with SF Paramedic Association- assisting medics with their refresher course i believe, but you may learn a thing or two.
> ...




I'll take your word for it bro, my mom tells me that its hard when your first starting out.  Are those FEMA classes free? Let me know how your job interview goes so I know what to expect, and best of luck to you on that.


----------



## Alas (Jun 25, 2010)

Ya those classes are free: http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/Is/is100.asp
That one's for ICS-100. Some companies require these classes otherwise, they'll look nice on your resume. "taking the class" consists of just reading a bunch of material then just taking a test at the end. I will definitely post my interview results on the forums. 

Thank you, 
Alas


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

I did ICS 100, 200, and 700 while sitting at work when I picked up shifts doing unit coordinator. They are very easy

EDIT: OP, a thought just occurred to me. Check hospitals for ED tech and floor tech positions. I worked as a tech (started on the floor, then floated everywhere in the hospital) and loved it. A very good learning experience


----------



## Alas (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I did ICS 100, 200, and 700 while sitting at work when I picked up shifts doing unit coordinator. They are very easy
> 
> EDIT: OP, a thought just occurred to me. Check hospitals for ED tech and floor tech positions. I worked as a tech (started on the floor, then floated everywhere in the hospital) and loved it. A very good learning experience



Don't you need Phlebotomy to be an ED Tech/ER Tech?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Not always. I went through a course our ED put on the get my cert to stick before I was an Intermediate. (they recognize in that ED that EMT-I cert allows for starting lines w/out adtl traning) Since some places have a special scope for 'ED Tech' your outside cert doesn't always matter.

The fun part was that once I was trusted all over the hospital I got called to all sorts of floors to stick patients that RNs couldn't get


----------



## jodyjones (Jun 25, 2010)

Alas said:


> Ya those classes are free: http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/Is/is100.asp
> That one's for ICS-100. Some companies require these classes otherwise, they'll look nice on your resume. "taking the class" consists of just reading a bunch of material then just taking a test at the end. I will definitely post my interview results on the forums.
> 
> Thank you,
> Alas



thanks bro, ill get on it


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 25, 2010)

Alas said:


> Not to discourage you, but its been a year since i've certified and I just scored an upcoming interview this week. Most people told me to move when i asked the same question. I've applied to most companies within the bay area, and all of them either "weren't hiring" or you were put on a waitlist to interview. Thats what they told me anyways.
> But here are the companies that i've applied to or plan to apply to:
> Pro-Transport, Falcon Critical Care Transport, Norcal Ambulance, American Medical Response, and Bayshore Ambulance, Royal Ambulance, and California Pacific Medical Center.
> Definately try and get experience and expose yourself while jobhunting through volunteering. Take the Fema ICS 100, 200 and 700 courses online. Volunteer with SF Paramedic Association- assisting medics with their refresher course i believe, but you may learn a thing or two.
> ...



Alas- congrats on the interview, good luck! 

Others to also try: Silicon Valley, St. Joes up in Marin county, Norcal, Westmed and also there is another NEW company in Foster City (not bayshore) that has plain white rigs.  I don't remember their name- but I think it starts with a U?  Maybe... united? or something like that.  You could check the San Mateo county EMS website, or call SMCo EMS office directly and ask.  The fact that they seem to be new/growing makes me think newbies might have a good shot with them...   oh- one other company that seems to be expanding into the bay area is called Verihealth.  they have a nice sprinter i've seen running calls.  

Be persistent!  

ps- the calpac rigs you've seen around town are just amr rigs with a flashy paint job


----------



## slloth (Jun 28, 2010)

Ill be in your shoes soon!  I just started in EMT-B and hope to be looking for a job in Sep/Oct.


----------



## ah2388 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Job hunting in MO/IL*

oops


----------



## MDA (Jun 28, 2010)

ProTransport-1 in the Bay Area is constantly hiring.
If you need the right persons contact info, let me know.


----------



## apkt (Jun 28, 2010)

MDA - I'd love that contact information.


----------



## MDA (Jun 28, 2010)

apkt said:


> MDA - I'd love that contact information.



PM incoming.


----------



## jodyjones (Jul 1, 2010)

MDA, that could be of use.. same here!


----------



## jodyjones (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you MDA!


----------



## jodyjones (Jul 1, 2010)

slloth said:


> Ill be in your shoes soon!  I just started in EMT-B and hope to be looking for a job in Sep/Oct.



goodluck!


----------



## lowfatmilk (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi MDA! I'm interested in joining the Protransport-1 team as well! I was wondering if I can get that contact information. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aprz (Sep 7, 2010)

Why don't you guys look on ProTransport-1 wesbite? I am sure that's the same information.


----------



## beandip4all (Sep 7, 2010)

lowfatmilk said:


> Hi MDA! I'm interested in joining the Protransport-1 team as well! I was wondering if I can get that contact information. Thanks so much!



Here you go! 

http://tinyurl.com/29okbqz

....

seriously.... do your own due diligence, people.  this forum doesn't exist to spoon-feed people jobs.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 7, 2010)

beandip4all said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/29okbqz
> 
> ...


I thought EMS stood for Earn Money Sleeping. C'mon man.  Seriously, amen to what you just said.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 7, 2010)

For whoever was talking about the new company that started with a U earlier, United something... they have a job offer on craigslist here. By the way, they are called United Plus. I think that's what you were thinking of earlier by their description in the post.


----------



## slloth (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be doing this job search in the bay area very soon.  Just finished school and waiting for my NAT reg exam.  I'm also looking for A&P courses (accredited) and basic arrhythmia courses.  

I did my externship with Pro Transport-1.  Since that has been my only experience on an ambulance I cant compare.


----------



## Mr. Science (Sep 9, 2010)

Aprz said:


> ... they have a job offer on craigslist here. By the way, they are called United Plus. I think that's what you were thinking of earlier by their description in the post.



Nice! It seems obvious now, but I never thought to look under transport before! Duh....


----------



## slloth (Sep 14, 2010)

Now I am officially looking for a job in the bay area as well.


----------



## Madball (Sep 14, 2010)

I work for Westmed and would be willing to help anyone looking for a job. I actually help with the interview/hiring process there. We will most likely be hiring within the month, spots are always opening up.


----------



## slloth (Sep 28, 2010)

Well Ive got apps in.  

AMR
WESTMED
MEDIC AMBULANCE SOLANO
PRO TRANSPORT
NORCAL AMBULANCE
BAY MEDIC CONCORD


Any others?


----------

